# Test run video of my layout



## mackdonn (Sep 26, 2012)

It was brought up that my "S" curve may cause problems....well here is a video showing no problems observed. http://youtu.be/P_Yl456af30


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

If you Go Advanced down at the bottom, you can use the YouTube icon tool to embedd the video directly, by pasting the "crypto-text" that's to the right of the URL equal sign (in your case, P_Yl456af30 )between the YouTube code tags ...






TJ


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Good heavens,can't those trains go any faster? "yawnnnnn" Otherwise the whole thing looks great. Pete


----------



## mackdonn (Sep 26, 2012)

tjcruiser said:


> If you Go Advanced down at the bottom, you can use the YouTube icon tool to embedd the video directly, by pasting the "crypto-text" that's to the right of the URL equal sign (in your case, P_Yl456af30 )between the YouTube code tags ...


Thanks!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mackdonn (Sep 26, 2012)

norgale said:


> Good heavens,can't those trains go any faster? "yawnnnnn" Otherwise the whole thing looks great. Pete


:laugh: Yep they go alot faster BUT thats $800 pulling that long line of cars and until I get a safety border around the layout I'm not going any higher than 23 S/mph while in consist. Individually I have had them up to 70 S/mph


----------



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2012)

They look great at that speed. It gives a nice heavy, freight-y feel to the layout. I love the layout. A little tight for a DDA40X, but looks awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## mackdonn (Sep 26, 2012)

Every time I go to the hobby shop I look and have a self debate with myself on the purchase of the DDA40X. The MAIN reason I havent gotten it is because of my 18" curves. Bachman has a model that will operate on the 18's but the truck swing is for less of a better word "ugly" on the 18's:laugh: Even debated on getting it and having it as a display just parked by the round house but I know me.....I would want to run it!!! I already have a 2-10-4 that I cant run un the layout for that same reason. It's limited to being parked by the round house but is currently running on a track set up around our Christmas tree. Wife likes the clickity-clack says it's soothing and puts her to sleep.....LOL


----------



## CarlK18 (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice layout wish mine was of that size


----------



## Steve S (Jan 7, 2012)

mackdonn said:


> It was brought up that my "S" curve may cause problems....well here is a video showing no problems observed. http://youtu.be/P_Yl456af30



It looks like you've got a short section of straight track between the two curved pieces. That helps minimize any problems. If you have two pieces of curved tracked joined together it can cause problems because two coupled cars can want to swing in opposite directions.

Steve S


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Nicely done. The train looks great winding slowly around the s-curve. I have learned that faster isn't always better when it comes to model railways.

-J.


----------



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

Great start to your layout. What size is your table? Trying to find a gauge to commit to and table size that I will be happy with without taking over my basement.


----------



## mackdonn (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks all for all the nice comments!!!!!



BrooklynBound718 said:


> Great start to your layout. What size is your table? Trying to find a gauge to commit to and table size that I will be happy with without taking over my basement.


My layout size is an "L" with the main section being 4'x8' and a 4'x4' extension. It is a modified version of the Rancocas Harbor Belt layout published in the Atlas HO King-Size Layout Book, HO Scale Book #14. It is Layout HO-34. 

As I said this is a modified version. I made some changes here and there to fit my needs when it came to track routing...


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

mackdonn...layout looks nice! You have certainly done a lot in the space you have! I always try to avoid "S" curves if I can, but the problem with the space we have in our layouts is that it is limited. Ultimately, it seems like we all are going to end up with some kind of an "S" curve. I have never found too much trouble with going forward through an "S" curve, but I have learned that I have to go pretty slow when backing up through one! 

Good job!

Chad


----------



## mackdonn (Sep 26, 2012)

Yea I do have a problem backing up through it because the "S" takes up about half of that 8' section and backing up has me going into another curve up an incline. I do know one reason for the problems is the lighter cars on the end. Believe it or not my F7 A&B does a better job with the longer heavier passenger cars (truck mounted couplers). I can run it in reverse all the way around my layout.....go figure.....LOL


----------



## trainman1965 (Jun 22, 2009)

Nice Layout you got going on Mack, And I for one like to see the trains running slower gives it that real feel.


----------



## mackdonn (Sep 26, 2012)

trainman1965 said:


> Nice Layout you got going on Mack, And I for one like to see the trains running slower gives it that real feel.


At the San Diego Model Train Museum, ALL of the trains were running slow except the three rail "O" gauge layouts. I agree, it gives a real feel to it, makes it seem heavy, and it makes my layout feel like it's bigger than it is. At 20 S/Mph it takes a train just under 3 minutes to make a complete lap while at 50 S/Mph it takes just over 1 minute. Slow and long trains look smoother and run quieter (no rail grinding on the curves). I can hear and feel my locos grinding on the outside rail of a curve at high speeds because of the weight and centrifugal force. I have no problem running a short train fast though. If it's short I'm probably testing track or a car or loco modification....:laugh:


----------

